# Phones of the future?



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 3, 2009)

Top Concept Phones
Published adminSeptember 21, 2009
Mobile Phone Nano Design (by: Mac Funamizu)

Its surface adapts to different purposes while the e-ink screen envelops the phone in graphics and information. The designer, Mac Funamizu, drew on the Nokia Aeon to design a phone he would like to have, complete with Apple?s standard livery.










BenQ Siemens Snake Concept Phone
The pictures shown are BenQSiemens ?s latest concept phone which is snaky looking that can wrap around your hand. Notice the presence of media playback buttons, the usual answer/reject call keys and even a tiny display, perhaps for showing the time and missed calls.








Rune Larsen Eclipse Concept Phone

The Eclipse phone as its called is actually just a square in its close form ofcourse very thin as imagined by the designer. The phone is pictured with a nice LCD that pops up like a screen and it will have a LED type display. Not necessary a color phone, but on the similar lines of the Motorola Motofone.







Nec Tag Concept Phone
Meet the soft shell mobile phone, giving you the most flexibility and interesting ways of using your communication device.


----------



## Banned (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Phones of the future??*

I think I'll stick to my Blackberry.  mg:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2009)

> which is snaky looking that can wrap around your hand



Oh my


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 7, 2009)

Haha...yeah I'm pretty content with my Blackberry too....mind you...that wrap around phone would reduce the number of times one drops their phone... :thinking:


----------

